# Can someone identify this plant?



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

The wife and I were at Arby's the other day, and I saw this bush right next to us when we were leaving the car to go inside. I thought the blooms were beautiful, and was hoping someone here could identify it.


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> The wife and I were at Arby's the other day, and I saw this bush right next to us when we were leaving the car to go inside. I thought the blooms were beautiful, and was hoping someone here could identify it.


Looks like Nerium "oleander" to me. I planted some a few years ago but it didn't last through the winter.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## kphu23 (Feb 11, 2018)

Check out the phone app "PictureThis". You take a picture of the plant and it'll identify it. I used it when I bought my house recently to identify what the previous owner had planted. Worked great!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

kphu23 said:


> Check out the phone app "PictureThis". You take a picture of the plant and it'll identify it. I used it when I bought my house recently to identify what the previous owner had planted. Worked great!


I'll have to give that a try when it's back in bloom. Thanks!


----------

